# 620                                                      ~CLOSED~



## itsmxuse

So my island has had a lovely spike at a whopping 620 bells. I dunno what I’ve done since they’ve always been below 100 Please let me know if doing multiple trips  

Celeste is also at my island if you want to grab a diy from her  


No fee but tips are always appreciated


----------



## SpaceTokki77

itsmxuse said:


> So my island has had a lovely spike at a whopping 620 bells. I dunno what I’ve done since they’ve always been below 100 Please let me know if doing multiple trips
> 
> Celeste is also at my island if you want to grab a diy from her
> 
> 
> No fee but tips are always appreciated


Would love to come!


----------



## itsmxuse

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Would love to come!


Dodo should be up top


----------



## SpaceTokki77

itsmxuse said:


> Dodo should be up top


aaah my switch died :/

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



BlushingTokki77 said:


> aaah my switch died :/


I'll use my sister's switch


----------



## KAYYBE

Could I stop by?


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Tysm for having me!


----------



## itsmxuse

KAYYBE said:


> Could I stop by?


Dodo up top


----------



## Debeers

Can I come? Since there is Celeste, can I do three trips from 3 accounts? Will tip each trip.


----------



## itsmxuse

Debeers said:


> Can I come? Since there is Celeste, can I do three trips from 3 accounts? Will tip each trip.


Certainly! Bare with me a second as I have people on their way but I will let you know when they are finished


----------



## koraye

I would like to come by as well if possible!


----------



## JSS

I'm interested but not on my game right now. I'll check back in about an hour if you're still around


----------



## zetapsicq

I would love to visit to sell turnips.  

Kristofer from Tucker.


----------



## itsmxuse

Debeers said:


> Can I come? Since there is Celeste, can I do three trips from 3 accounts? Will tip each trip.


Your up! Sorry about the wait


----------



## Debeers

On my way!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020

One gone, two more :lol:


----------



## FireflyHannah

Hi, may I come? I would have multiple trips


----------



## hellodaxushi

Hi are you still open? I'd love to come over! Just one trip for me.


----------



## itsmxuse

I’m trying my best to try and fit everyone in I’m sorry about the delay


----------



## Alphapack

Are you still open. My 2 friends would like to sell turnips please. They would come 1 at a time and both tip.


----------



## itsmxuse

koraye said:


> I would like to come by as well if possible!


You are up!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020

Sorry my internet crashed I shall set up a new dodo now for the ones who are allowed

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



JSS said:


> I'm interested but not on my game right now. I'll check back in about an hour if you're still around


If you are able now you are up!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



zetapsicq said:


> I would love to visit to sell turnips.
> 
> Kristofer from Tucker.


You are up!


----------



## Mokubooz

I’d love to make two trips if possible


----------



## zetapsicq

itsmxuse said:


> You are up!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020
> 
> Sorry my internet crashed I shall set up a new dodo now for the ones who are allowed
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020
> 
> 
> If you are able now you are up!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020
> 
> 
> You are up!


OMW. Thank you.


----------



## JSS

On my way


----------



## itsmxuse

Nooks has just closed I’m so sorry to everyone who was waiting


----------



## hellodaxushi

itsmxuse said:


> Nooks has just closed I’m so sorry to everyone who was waiting


Aww that's ok! Thanks for opening and taking the time for everyone!


----------



## JSS

itsmxuse said:


> Nooks has just closed I’m so sorry to everyone who was waiting


That's alright! Thanks anyway


----------



## Alphapack

Thank you anyways!


----------

